# Bolens H14 PTO question



## jzr756 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello All

I purchased this H-14 as a "basket case" and due either
to the exorbitant cost of parts or unavailability I have had to 
fabricate various parts such as the PTO control shaft .
My question is should the PTO idler remain in contact with the belts and continue turning when the PTO lever is in the disengaged position with the belts not necessarily transferring 
power?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The PTO should be adjusted so the belts don't turn until the level is moved to the right to bring the idler pulley in contact with the belts.

Move the idler pulley away from all contact with the belts. Start the tractor and see if the PTO belts are turning. If they are adjust the PTO upward by loosening the 3 bolts that hold it to the tractor. Do this with the tractor NOT running, then restart it and check if they are turning. They should only turn when the idler pulley is brought into contact by moving the lever to the right.


----------



## jzr756 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello sixchows

Thank you for the reply .
In order to position the PTO pulley out of contact with the
belts the pulley rests against the left side tube frame there is slight wear marks where the pulley would previously come to rest
is this normal ? What positions the pulley in the non belt contacting position?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jzr756

The pto idler pulley rests just above the frame. At first glance it appears to be resting on the frame, but there is enough room so that you can spin the pulley by hand w/o it contacting the frame.

Any of these parts are fairly common and should be quite inexpensive for used. Try contacting Rick at [email protected] He may have the shaft with the pulley and lever from another tubeframe. If Rick doesn't have one try Brian Crotty at www.bolensboy.com

Here's a side view of my 67 1050, maybe it'll give you an idea of the pulley in the off position.


----------



## henrylimmer (Nov 12, 2004)

I just saw a complete PTO shaft on eBay. I know that there are a lot of auctions ending soon from one seller who seems to be parting out a 1050. Someone else seems to be parting out a 1556. I think most tubeframes used the same shaft arrangement.


----------

